# Art supplies and canvas' Guadalajara



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey guys! I'm an artist from the states and wondering where I can buy canvas' and art supplies? Normally I go to hobby lobby in the states. Is there an equivalent? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> Hey guys! I'm an artist from the states and wondering where I can buy canvas' and art supplies? Normally I go to hobby lobby in the states. Is there an equivalent?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try searching for "materiales para artistas guadalajara". It brings up several options.



 *Bernal Partida Hilda Guadalupe*



Guadalajara / Jalisco
Material Para *Artista* - Calle Lopez Cotilla 2275 (44100) Guadalajara, Colonia Guadalajara Centro, Distrito Federal. 
materiales de artista cerca de Guadalajara
 *Galerias Anguiano*





Zapopan / Jalisco (7 km de Guadalajara)
marcos molduras, pinturas *materiales*, para *artistas* - Av. Plaza Del Sol No. 25 No. 53, Condoplaza Del Sol (45055) Zapopan, Jalisco - Teléfono: 33.3121-66.... Te hacen marcos a tú medida, con entrega...
 *Matiz Galeria Y Arte*





Zapopan / Jalisco (7 km de Guadalajara)
material para *artistas* pinceles, pasteles acuarelas bastadores coballetes, marcos ala medida, pinturas originales y reproducciones, litografias restauracion de oleos - Ave De Las Rosas No. 420,...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have some friends who are painters and they make their own canvasses with manta and other fabrics. They do not seem to have problems finding canvass they buy it by the roll.
If you cannot find what you wnt take a ride to Ajijic go to the church, I foget the name of the street, There a painter there who gices clases and sells canvasses already made. His name if Efren Gonzalez, he also tells you where you can find the material.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Lumen Art Supplies in Guadalajara: has everything a painter needs.

Salvador, located upstairs (in the back) in the Buganvilla Plaza on the main road through Ajijic, has several varieties of canvases and will stretch them to order or sell from his pre-made stock of canvases. He also carries paints and brushes.


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

Are they decently priced?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

"Decently" ?? Depends on whether you're buying imported U.S. or Mexican made products.

Then, you may want to check out what it would cost you to order through one of the well priced U.S. art supply catalogs, such as Dick Blick or Cheap Joes (both on the web) and figure out what it would cost you by the time you paid the transport costs, duty, etc. 

Also, just FYI, some supplies (anything containing flammable material including oil paint) are not allowed to be imported.

Ideally, if you know someone who goes back and forth and would be willing to "mule" some supplies for you, just be sure they are not in a brand new container. Used goes through. New is another story.

Hope this helps.


----------

